# Audi Towing Capacities of all models?



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i'm trying to dig up some info on towing capacities of all recent or at least B5 and newer Audi models. Most charts i'm finding via Google only have ratings for the SUVs and Wagons. Was moreso hoping to find towing capacities of the sedans like a4/a6/rs4/etc etc.

any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

bump for views


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

i too want to know..


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a C5 AllRoad and I do a lot of hauling but why would you want to tow with ; say an A4?


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

-mlfhntr- said:


> I have a C5 AllRoad and I do a lot of hauling but why would you want to tow with ; say an A4?


I'm wondering what options are all available to me if I do go the Audi route.including the a4 if its possible


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

The Allroad has a factory towing package. That is one of the main reasons I picked one up. The Euro hitch is rated for around 5000...


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

The owners manual of my 2011 A3 TDI DSG state that I should not tow more than the capacity of a Class 2 hitch. That's 3500 pounds. Personally, I wouldn't tow over 500 pounds without trailer brakes! First rule of trailering is never put yourself in a situation where the tail could end up wagging the dog!


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

mtdoragary said:


> The owners manual of my 2011 A3 TDI DSG state that I should not tow more than the capacity of a Class 2 hitch. That's 3500 pounds. Personally, I wouldn't tow over 500 pounds without trailer brakes! First rule of trailering is never put yourself in a situation where the tail could end up wagging the dog!


 good point. If you are not experienced at towing you should not go too crazy at first.


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

-mlfhntr- said:


> good point. If you are not experienced at towing you should not go too crazy at first.


Thanks. With 53 years towing experience, I'd recommend ANYONE towing with a front wheel drive vehicle have trailer brakes, or don't tow. Accidents happen because of the unexpected, in conditions where experience and training are rendered useless. Hitting the brakes in even a gentle curve while towing with a front wheel drive vehicle can cause instant jacknife. I began teaching driver ed in '69, but learned the limitations of front-wheel-drive while campaigning a Civic in SCCA in 75. I learned enough to take the state championship with a stock Civic in C-production against Capri V6's, Porsches, Mini-Coopers, etc. I also beat all of the B-production, A-production, and all modified classes except A-modified, As a result, I published many articles on front wheel drive in the late 70's. One was re-printed in the "The VW Frontdriver", VW's in-house magazine. They called my article "the most authoritative front wheel drive handling essay to date". In that article I strongly recommended against trailer towing and expanded on the dangers of driving a front wheel drive car. I applaud VW for publishing an article about the dangers of driving front wheel drive cars while they were in the business of SELLING them! That's why I own stock in the company. VW is arguably the most responsible car company in the world. Today's front wheel drivers are TRULY blessed to have electronic stability control dealing with almost all of front-wheel-drive's inherent handling inadequacies. Situations that would inexplicably put you into a spin a few years ago are now handles efficientlky by ESC. Now my wife and kids drive front wheel drive cars with my blessings after thirty years of strongly discouraging it. Nevertheless, I still STRONGLY recommend trailer brakes if you want to tow!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

my boats trailer does have trailer brakes. so now that that's set aside, does anyone know of a reference to towing capacities for all models? i'm still curious because when it comes time to get rid of the jetta i do intend for my next vehicle to be able to pull my boat. until then, i'm fortunate enough to have a dock on the lake that it can sit at, but i may not be so lucky further down the road.

so basically:

audi awd sedan, are there ANY models that are rated to tow a standard 17ft fiberglass boat?


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

Clean PG said:


> my boats trailer does have trailer brakes. so now that that's set aside, does anyone know of a reference to towing capacities for all models? i'm still curious because when it comes time to get rid of the jetta i do intend for my next vehicle to be able to pull my boat. until then, i'm fortunate enough to have a dock on the lake that it can sit at, but i may not be so lucky further down the road.
> 
> so basically:
> 
> audi awd sedan, are there ANY models that are rated to tow a standard 17ft fiberglass boat?


17' fiberglass boat doesn't tell me much. What is the weight of boat motor and triler? What is the tongue weight? My brother just got confirmation from VWoA that the Jetta Sportwagen TDI is approved for class ! capacities: that's 2000 lbs gross weight, 200 pounds tongue weight, and they strongly recommend that you get the tongue weight as close as you can to exactly 2000 pounds.


----------

